# Trivia 8/24



## luckytrim (Aug 24, 2018)

trivia 8/24
DID YOU KNOW...
Fish use a variety of low-pitched sounds to convey messages to  each other.
They moan, grunt, croak, boom, hiss, whistle, creak, shriek,  and wail. They
rattle their bones and gnash their teeth. However, fish do not  have vocal
chords. They use other parts of their bodies to make noises,  such as
vibrating muscles against their swim bladder.


1. The New Yardbirds Rock Band changed their name and became  very popular ;
what was the new name ?
2. "The Story Of The City Of Brass," "Aladdin's Wonderful  Lamp" and "The
Seven Stories Of Sinbad The Sailor" are written down in what  classic work ?
3. In the cinematic world, to what category would a "wipe",  "cut",
"dissolve", and "fade" belong?
4. Which communications protocol has two Nordic runes as its  logo?
5. What is the correct spelling of the largest city in New  Mexico?
6. What secondary color is the traditional color of  Islam?
  a. - White
  b. - Red
  c. - Orange
  d. Green
7. Name the actor who played the role of Big Daddy in the  film, "Cat on a
Hot Tin Roof"...
(Hint ;  ....a Little Bitty Tear.....")
8. There are eight Ivy League universities ; name  five...
(Bonus; name them all)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The first version of Water Polo required players to float  around the pool on
wooden barrels that looked like mock horses, hitting the ball  with sticks
shaped like
mallets.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Led Zeppelin
2. in "One Thousand and One Nights"
3. In  Scene Transitions
4. Bluetooth
5.  Albuquerque
6. - d
7. Burl Ives
8. Brown, Columbia, Cornell, Dartmouth, Yale,  University of
Pennsylvania, Princeton and Harvard

TRUTH !!
Water polo is a tough sport, but when it first began it was  even tougher.
Fighting between players was common, if not the norm. In 1897,  New Yorker
Harold Reeder formulated the first American rules for  discipline, which were
aimed at curbing the sport’s more violent  tendencies.

In the early days, the players rode on floating barrels that  resembled mock
horses, and swung at the ball with mallet-like sticks. This  made it similar
to equestrian polo, hence its name. In the United States it  was termed
softball water polo due to the use of an unfilled bladder as a  ball.

Water polo was developed in Europe and the United States as  two differing
sports. Ultimately, the faster, less dangerous European style  predominated,
and today this is the form of the game practiced universally.  It consists of
seven-man teams playing four seven-minute periods.


----------

